# I think Bella is Preggo !!



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay so I found Bella and Bentley humping each other .All last night They were missing from My bed and I got up this Morning looking for Them and She is in full blown heat and He is got His thingy out up against Her back and just going at Her back...I hope not but probably,I have been in the Hospital ...Over the last year I have been Diagnosed with Multiple sclerosis and very sick and have been having hubby take care of Them .They have been needing to be fixed but My sickness just over ruled it and now this .I am so sad .Help what do I do now ?  So sick so so sick and just worried now


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry about the old pics on here


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh dear ,maybe phone your vet and see what they suggest,So sorry you have MS my husbands sister also has it so i know what you're going through


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Phone your vet. Im not being rude but if youre in that kind of position you might want to get her checked up in a few weeks time and maybe an abortion/ spay or both

Thats just my opinion  Shes your pet your baby, how would you feel if she got hurt or you lost her? Its not all fun and games!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Separate them now. If they did mate, it's not automatic that you are going to have her hurt or lose her, I think that's a bit dramatic. Have her checked out in a couple of weeks to see if it took. If it did, then you will have to prepare yourself for puppies. If you have the money right now, I would get the boy dog neutered as soon as you can. Sorry about the MS, I know how devastating it can be.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Similar thing happened here if u get her spayed as soon as she finishes bleeding she won't need an abortion according to my vet you can just get them spayed as the sacs wouldn't be formed yet. I think some vets will allow u to spay when she's still in heat but my vet is waiting until the bleeding/swelling has stopped it's not guaranteed it took if there was 1 tie anyways so best to separate Them NOW and schedule the spay for when her heat cycle is done or whatever ur vet recommends


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Call your vet and schedule a spay.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Separate them now. If they did mate, it's not automatic that you are going to have her hurt or lose her, I think that's a bit dramatic. Have her checked out in a couple of weeks to see if it took. If it did, then you will have to prepare yourself for puppies. If you have the money right now, I would get the boy dog neutered as soon as you can. Sorry about the MS, I know how devastating it can be.


Thank You for Your Kind words .I did separate Them and I called the Vet She said lets wait and see Bella is almost 2 yrs old now and is really health almost 8 pds .Bentley is alot smaller 5 pds.So thats what I did .My hubby had a appointment for Bentley Sep,21 to be fixed and Bella after that.One at a time .Why no I would never want anything to happen to My baby's but life has threw Me a little curve ball thats all.I will work through this but needed advice and Thank You for the kindness


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank You All for the Kindness and advice I really needed it THANK YOU !!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't read all the replies, but you can call your vet for jab if you don't want your girl get pregnant. Yes even after she was mated. They have injection to give to your girls straight after, but you need to have 2 injections, 24 hours apart of each, like how human after pills work. You vet would warn you with the side effect (which is not really much side effect but they have to mention it I guess) and the guarantee of your girl NOT getting pregnant is almost 99%. And you need to get your boy fixed asap because the nature is stronger than what we can control. Sort both out as soon as possible but at least get the boy sorted straight away first as it's a easier procedure. Things do happen, I went through with similar siutation in the early of this year. I did call my vet and they have been so helpful. And my girls and the boy is fixed now. And no puppies here too. 

Good luck.

edit: the injections are not aboption, it's not like that at all. But the vet only use that when they first mated.


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I hope the babies and mommy are fine and I hope you are fine aswell I know a few ppl with ms and it is tough to deal with but maby the puppies will lighten the mood in the house and take everyones mind off the diagnosis. I am praying for you and your family


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope every thing works out for you & the pups. I will say though, accidents happen it's what you do to further prevent them that matters.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank You all for the advice and being kind about it. We have decided that yes if She is maybe pup's would be nice and We will keep Them all in the Family . If not We will have Her fixed right away and Bentley will be done Sep 21 of this year .Just Hoping We have made the right decision now pray for Us all.Thank You all Ladie's Your the best and the sweetest .Your support is so appreciated


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Hoping that she isn't! lol don't forget if she is get alll those puppies fixed or you'll end up with 101 Chihuahua's ! ;p


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

How olds your boy? If theyve been humping and shes at the height of her season she may well become pregnant.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Hope everything is gonna work out fine


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Sorry you have MS but you are not in any position to raise a litter. Could you get up every 2 hours for 4 weeks to check The puppies or tube feed them2 hourly if mum rejects them or dies???

I assume they have been separated before in her previous seasons so I don't
Understand how this has happened.

Your dogs are not to standard, you don't know their history so I urge you to go and get the mismate jab. There are many chihuahuas in shelters in US please do not add to it. You have no experience in breeding, don't have a mentor what will you do if she is pregnant? Do you know about eclampsia, inertia etc? 

Leaving a male dog neutered or not alone with a bitch in season is highly irresponsible if they mate and tie (neutered boys can mate and do tie) and the bitch panics the dogs penis can be ripped and he will die!! There is a lot of increased blood flow in their genitalia. Leaving an intact boy with a bitch in season is even more irresponsible. 

My post sounds harsh but it needs to be said this is serious. Breeding should not be taken lightly. Pups maybe cute but is it worth risking your bitch because heaven forbid you are taken into hospital when she is due to whelp what's going to happen?

Mismate and then spay in 6 weeks. You can neuter your boy but he will remain fertile for approx 6 weeks.

Posts like this make me very sad


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree that you do not need to be having puppies in your condition, not to mention that your dogs are not bred to standard. While very cute, lots of cute dogs should not be having puppies. 

It is good that you are planning spays/neuters but now its time to follow up on that, sooner, than later.


----------

